# This Kills Silence (A Music Blog)



## SpiderCricket (Feb 21, 2012)

I just posted this in another post, but I think it deserves its own post. So here it is, its my music blog. It has music I think is rad and some interviews. The link is as following:

http://thiskillssilence.tumblr.com/


----------



## Landon (Feb 21, 2012)

Great music, great interviews. You're definitely my musical soulmate.


----------



## SpiderCricket (Feb 21, 2012)

Awe! I'm glad you like it!


----------

